# Grizzly GO709 question



## Booshwayman (Aug 12, 2017)

The emergency foot brake stop does not stay up. It seems that a spring has detached. Does anyone know what the problem could be, or where to start looking? Thank You.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 12, 2017)

Probably a clevis pin through the pull bar at the pedal arm or at the brake arm has lost its e-clip and has fallen out.  That is if the brake no longer works.  Or the spring has detached from one end or the other if the brake still works.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 13, 2017)

There are 3 springs, a large one inside the cabinet & 2 small ones for the drum shoes. It's not likely for one of them to break or get detached but anything is possible. 

The foot pedal connects to the pull arm assy with roll pins. I would check those first, either one snapped or one fell out. If it fell out it didn't have the right size pin. If the large spring got detached, you'll definitely notice it inside the cabinet.


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 13, 2017)

Here's a shot of the brake assembly from the G0709 manual (page 102).  Like Will mentioned above, 3 springs but the extension one circled is the one holding the foot pedal up.  Could be the spring has slipped off, broken or perhaps the crank arm on the pedal axle has slipped.

Bruce


----------



## Booshwayman (Aug 16, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Probably a clevis pin through the pull bar at the pedal arm or at the brake arm has lost its e-clip and has fallen out.  That is if the brake no longer works.  Or the spring has detached from one end or the other if the brake still works.


thank you


----------



## Booshwayman (Aug 16, 2017)

BGHansen said:


> Here's a shot of the brake assembly from the G0709 manual (page 102).  Like Will mentioned above, 3 springs but the extension one circled is the one holding the foot pedal up.  Could be the spring has slipped off, broken or perhaps the crank arm on the pedal axle has slipped.
> 
> Bruce
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will check the pins, then if not , the spring.


----------



## Booshwayman (Aug 16, 2017)

darkzero said:


> There are 3 springs, a large one inside the cabinet & 2 small ones for the drum shoes. It's not likely for one of them to break or get detached but anything is possible.
> 
> The foot pedal connects to the pull arm assy with roll pins. I would check those first, either one snapped or one fell out. If it fell out it didn't have the right size pin. If the large spring got detached, you'll definitely notice it inside the cabinet.





darkzero said:


> There are 3 springs, a large one inside the cabinet & 2 small ones for the drum shoes. It's not likely for one of them to break or get detached but anything is possible.
> 
> The foot pedal connects to the pull arm assy with roll pins. I would check those first, either one snapped or one fell out. If it fell out it didn't have the right size pin. If the large spring got detached, you'll definitely notice it inside the cabinet.


thanks, that makes sense. I will check.


----------



## Booshwayman (Aug 16, 2017)

One of the pins fell out and the limit switch for the emergency foot brake needed adjustment. Back up and running! Thanks for everyone's response. Boosh


----------

